# Goose Pastrami



## Bspeech (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey All,

Was looking for something new to try to use up some goose breasts from this season.  Decided on trying some pastrami and it turned out great so I figured I would share.  I did 6 breasts and the proportions listed below for both the cure and the rub were pretty much spot on. 








Cure
-1/2 cup Morton's Tender Quick
-5 Tbsp brown sugar
-2 Tbsp black pepper
-2 Tbsp onion powder
-3 Tbsp garlic powder
-2 Tsp paprika
-2 Tsp ground allspice
Rub
-6 Tbsp black pepper (freshly ground)
-2 Tsp ground coriander
-3 Tsp garlic powder

1. Combine and mix all ingredients for cure.  Pack cure on goose breasts. Really be sure to pack it on there.  Place goose breasts in zip lock and store in fridge for 5-6 days. Making sure to flip bag daily.







2. After 5-6 days. Remove from zip lock, rinse well and place in bowl of cold water for 1-2 hours.  Remove from water and pat dry.

3. Combine and mix ingredients for the rub and coat breasts.

4. Place in smoker until IT hits 150. (approx 3-4 hours) I smoked mine using a mix of hickory and maple. I smoked the first 2 hours around 170 and then bumped it up to 210 for the last 1-2 hours.







5. Once you reach IT, remove from smoker, place each breast on a piece of tinfoil, splash with beef broth and wrap it up.  I let them sit out for an hour or before I put them in the fridge to cool.

6. Slice thin and enjoy!


----------



## troutman (Jan 10, 2018)

Awesome, never heard of goose breast pastrami !!!  Nice, but different, cook, I like it !!  POINT


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 10, 2018)

Nicely done! I love goose pastrami. I use Hank Shaw’s recipe.


----------



## Bspeech (Jan 12, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Nicely done! I love goose pastrami. I use Hank Shaw’s recipe.


I’ll have to take a look at that and maybe try it next time!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2018)

That looks absolutely fantastic!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2018)

Great looking and seems easy to do. Thanks for the posting of recipe. We also make goose sausage.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2018)

Bspeech said:


> I’ll have to take a look at that and maybe try it next time!



Thanks for the like the goose sausage is made just like regular breakfast sausage or could be done with just about any sausage recipe.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2018)

Bspeech

2 questions is that whole allspice? Also the beef broth for moisture? is it that dry?

Warren


----------



## Bspeech (Jan 12, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Bspeech
> 
> 2 questions is that whole allspice? Also the beef broth for moisture? is it that dry?
> 
> Warren


Warren,

Sorry about that, it is ground allspice.

The beef broth was just to help with steaming itself when wrapped in the foil. The breast itself was not dry at all. I have never tried it without using the broth splash and just going straight to the foil wrap. I bet it would still create some juices on its own and be just fine.

Speech


----------



## downtownbrown (Jan 12, 2018)

My mouth is watering...


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 14, 2018)

Bs, Nice smoke with those breasts, they look great! like


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 14, 2018)

Fine job! I’m a bit afraid of this as I love pastrami but I’m not to big on eating sky rats unless it’s in stick or summer sausage form. I have all my geese commited to sticks but I think I’ll try this sometime in the future.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Nicely done! I love goose pastrami. I use Hank Shaw’s recipe.



X2!!! 
I made some last season for the first time, Fantabulous Recipe!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Fine job! I’m a bit afraid of this as I love pastrami but I’m not to big on eating sky rats unless it’s in stick or summer sausage form. I have all my geese commited to sticks but I think I’ll try this sometime in the future.



You won't regret it!


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 14, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Fine job! I’m a bit afraid of this as I love pastrami but I’m not to big on eating sky rats unless it’s in stick or summer sausage form. I have all my geese commited to sticks but I think I’ll try this sometime in the future.



You don’t know it yet but you want this.


----------



## troutman (Jan 15, 2018)

I had said above that I never heard of goose pastrami (I live a sheltered life :) ) but do make regular pastrami from brisket.  I had a brisket in a cure bath to corn and was watching a documentary about pastrami to get some ideas on my eventual cook.  Low and behold they talked about the origins of pastrami and how it was probably brought to America by Jewish immigrants from Romania and Greece.  Apparently goose meat was one of their favorites and pastrami methods were used to preserve the meat.  Since beef was more readily available here, they just started doing it with what they had.

So... bottom line I learned something new.  Love to give it a try some time !!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2018)

Troutman it can also be done with turkey breast if you don't have the availability of goose breast.

Warren


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 16, 2018)

I used bear carvers recipe for curing deer on goose and it was flat out the best way I have ever made goose breasts! All of the gamey taste to goose disappears with using the cure. 

I just cover in lots of Black pepper onion and garlic. The Onion and garlic seem to get lost in the smoke flavor of my smokehouse. I'd be interested to see how the coriander adds to it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2018)

What I don't understand is why everyone tries to get rid of the game taste. Hick just go to the store and buy farm raised.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh yes

Awesome


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 16, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> What I don't understand is why everyone tries to get rid of the game taste. Hick just go to the store and buy farm raised.



First of all, there is no such thing as a "Gamey Taste" as far as I am concerned.  All animals have their particular taste, and yes, some animal's muscle meat has a stronger taste than others.  However that shouldn't categorize them as "gamey".

If you had never eaten a chicken you would probably think it tasted "strange or gamey" the first time you ate it.  The unaccustomed taste of unfamiliar meats is just a matter of becoming familiar with them.  The more you eat something the more accustomed the taste becomes.  After all, our entire range of taste is based on what we are familiar with,  so from that we establish what we like or don't like. 

Enjoy everyone,

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2018)

Yup if you don't like the taste don't eat it why why mess it up with strange sauces and the like.
Anyway everything taste like chicken. :rolleyes: :D

Warren


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 17, 2018)

Bandcollector makes sense.... but I have to be honest I am not a fan of sky rats (Canadian geese). I dont like the way they taste. That’s why I make them into sticks and jerky. Pretty sure you could make a turd taste good in stick or jerky form. But The dogs enjoy the hell outta retrieving them so I’m gonna keep ending up with them in the freezer. I won’t shoot anything I won’t eat so I had to find a use for them. Sticks it’s been!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Goose, Pork & Bacon, Maple Breakfast sausage is hard to beat! I go 40% goose, 60% Pork and Bacon. Damn good my friend.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 17, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Bandcollector makes sense.... but I have to be honest I am not a fan of sky rats (Canadian geese). I dont like the way they taste. That’s why I make them into sticks and jerky. Pretty sure you could make a turd taste good in stick or jerky form. But The dogs enjoy the hell outta retrieving them so I’m gonna keep ending up with them in the freezer. I won’t shoot anything I won’t eat so I had to find a use for them. Sticks it’s been!



Hillbilly,

I can appreciate the dogs enthusiasm.  My Lab was the same.  Don't give up on my recipe below, give it a try.  Even the anti hunters and non hunters in my family loved this recipe.

*Grilled Rolled Goose/Duck Breasts*

Marinate the breasts in whatever you like for at least 24 hours.  I have a great one for anyone interested.

Place the breasts on a cutting board and slice them in half almost to the end (butterfly them).

Take them to the grill and open them so that the pocket is on the grill.  Grill for a minute or so enough to brown the inside.

Pull off the grill.  In the pocket lay a slice of Smoked Gouda, strips of Red and Yellow Bell Peppers, and a slice/glob of Cream Cheese*.

Close the pocket.  Wrap and roll the breasts with a strip of bacon to fully close, secure with a toothpick.  Place on the covered grill at medium heat for 9 to 10 minutes each side.

Serve with wild rice, a good red wine, and enjoy!

*  Any cheese or pepper combination can be substituted to suit your tastes.  I have used Jalapeno Peppers and Pepperjack Cheese for a kicked up version of this recipe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2018)

I will have to say that with the grain left in the fields today by modern farm machinery the taste of wild life has changed not as wild tasting as use to be. Even with the available change in the type of crops grown today the deer have changed also.  My$.02

Warren


----------



## Bspeech (Jan 18, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> I will have to say that with the grain left in the fields today by modern farm machinery the taste of wild life has changed not as wild tasting as use to be. Even with the available change in the type of crops grown today the deer have changed also.  My$.02
> 
> Warren


I agree. Living in Illinois, all of the corn the wild life consumes now has really changed the taste. You can really taste the difference in venison from our area that grazes the corn fields all year vs. venison from up north or out west.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2018)

For sure today we are even starting to see white meat in the goose breast not all completely dark as it once was.

Warren


----------



## humdinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Good looking pastrami Bspeech. If I'm ever lucky enough to go goose hunting with Hillbilliyrkstr, I'll give it a try!


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 19, 2018)

I never ate goose, we have tons in our area at the beaches where we can hunt, on Long Island sound, their all over the place.

Like I said never hunted or ate them, some say it very very gamey???

But ya know, maybe making pastrami is not a bad idea.

My question is, are your geese the same as the geese here in Stamford, Connecticut, on Long Island Sound?


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 19, 2018)

Canadian geese fall into two categories, lessers and greaters. The only difference is in the size of the bird. Other than that, what matters, as with all animals, is diet. Most geese live on grains and grass. If you like the flavor of grass fed beef, you should have no problem with goose.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2018)

I Can get you on some geese at the farm humdinger. We did alright this year dispite the crop fields being switched. Wasn’t set up great this year but they’ll switch them again next year and it should be better.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2018)

We shoot our fair share of geese on the farms and I’ve never seen a white meat goose breast before. These geese have thousands and thousands of acres of corn to eat and we hunt a ton of those fields. Heavy corn diet. If I cut into a Canadian and saw a white meat breast I’d probably have a heart attack. Then again I’d probably eat it to!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2018)

I’ll try this pastatami recipe after I make the sticks this year. I’ll try to save a breast or two.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2018)

Not completely all white but strips of white in them. Could be also some of what is now known as local geese which we now have a lot that don't migrate but stay here year round.

Warren



hillbillyrkstr said:


> We shoot our fair share of geese on the farms and I’ve never seen a white meat goose breast before. These geese have thousands and thousands of acres of corn to eat and we hunt a ton of those fields. Heavy corn diet. If I cut into a Canadian and saw a white meat breast I’d probably have a heart attack. Then again I’d probably eat it to!




Warren


----------



## buckinducks (Sep 30, 2018)

If I wanted to substitute tender quick , for cure #1 , how much would I use for 2 breasts?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 30, 2018)

The recipe on page 1 of this post has the recipe and it uses tender quick.

Warren


----------



## wazzuqer (Oct 24, 2020)

Made This recipe before turned out great, got 15lbs of breasts to use up , can’t wait.


----------

